# Rhinestone Software



## AIP (Aug 2, 2012)

I am looking for a Rhinestone Program, one that I can import vector art and change into a rhinestone template to cut. Any suggestions?


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

AIP said:


> I am looking for a Rhinestone Program, one that I can import vector art and change into a rhinestone template to cut. Any suggestions?


Rhinestone software for sale, contact at: [email protected]


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

I suggest using Corel Draw x7 or x8 with The Rhinestone World's Software: CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X8 (OEM) with TRW Design Wizard® Ver. 3.0


----------

